# Journey Lights - video lesson



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

This video covers how i play the the great song Lights by Journey. I hope this video will be helpful to anyone wanting to learn this killer tune......thanks for watching! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDbMnoBSOdA


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That's great, thanks.

I REALLY need to focus on my chord work.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

really appreciate you watching! All the best,

dale


----------

